# The Shirts!!! Marty, what about the shirts?!?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I miss a message? Did I drop the ball? I don't remember seeing anything about the shirts. Is it too late to order? I need two XL with pockets.

Gotta have a shirt. That's the main reason to come, right?

Making my own from an old tee-shirt and jumbo El-Marko is just plain tacky.

I just can't walk around bare chested. There'll be so much laughter no one could run trains.


Pleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzze?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a strong stomach but you shirtless......hmmmm It's not that strong.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, not this year. to much work to get them organized. bring your old ones.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps just the iron-on? What t-shirt shop did you use to have them made? Getting them from the shop in the time allotted should be doable. I know you are too busy but if you can get me the name and tel.# I would look into it. (I've done this multiple times with Salina Community Theatre so I'm not a newbie at this.) It's entirely up to you though. I just thought I'd offer.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, if I must...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 
I like that!
Maybe a black magic marker and a white T shirt?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, guys....... that looks right nice but it's no longer MARTY'S THINGY.... The new title set forth by GURU JJ hisself is....... 

MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 2009[/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm.... what about Carrie?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok here is plan "B"
Everyone bring a good quality white T shirt. Also bring a indelable LAUNDRY MARKER. 

Then we will all sign each others shirts.

Hows that?

You know I never cease to amaze myself.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Sep 2009 06:13 PM 
Well, guys....... that looks right nice but it's no longer MARTY'S THINGY.... The new title set forth by GURU JJ hisself is....... 
[/b]
MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 2009[/b]




Right. It was hard enough putting "Marty's Thingy" on there. Besides, I just never could get my head around "battery powered steam."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By barnmichael on 07 Sep 2009 07:32 PM 
Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Sep 2009 06:13 PM 
Well, guys....... that looks right nice but it's no longer MARTY'S THINGY.... The new title set forth by GURU JJ hisself is....... 
[/b] 
MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 2009[/b]




Right. It was hard enough putting "Marty's Thingy" on there. Besides, I just never could get my head around "battery powered steam."



It's one of them Oxen-Moron things. You things that don't make sence together.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad you folks are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know Marty. We are Babby Boomers. If you dont entertain Babby Boomers they will entertain them selves. WE are not like the present generation. We will have fun with a cinder block and a cowboy hat. We put the block under that hat on the sidewalk and wait for someone to come kick it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I got three pollo shirts and Three Black Laundry Markers and one red one green and one blue. I have all the gear to make my MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. shirt. 

JUST SIX SHOPPING DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Baby boomers? Actually, I'm often surprised how post-modern my thinking is









Since I wear bibs whenever allowed, most decorated shirts don't work for me anyhow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 21 Sep 2009 07:35 AM 
Baby boomers? Actually, I'm often surprised how post-modern my thinking is









Since I wear bibs whenever allowed, most decorated shirts don't work for me anyhow.
Ok Then we will sign your bibs.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

My Marty's shirt.










JimC.


----------

